# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات يوم الأحد 2 أغسطس 2015 والقنوات الناقلة لها

## mohamed73

*Sunday (Dimanche) 02.08.2015 (GMT)**England -Super Cup* *14:00 Arsenal – Chelsea* *EuroSport Deutschland* *-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA* *Duhok TV* *-NSS 57°E -11188 V 1774 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *beIN Sports 1* *-Eutelsat 5°W -11054 V 29950 -Via4(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD)* *beIN Sports 1 HD* *-Eutelsat 5°W -11096 V 29950 -Via4(DVB-S2)(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD)* *Sport 1 Russia* *-ABS 75°E-11665 V 44922-FTA* *BBTV Channel 7* *-Thaicom 78.5°E -3800 H 30000-FTA (C-Band)* *-Thaicom 78.5°E-3827 H 4700-FTA (C-Band)* *IRIB TV 3* *-Badr 26°E -11900 V 27500 -FTA/Biss* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss*   *FC.Barcelona Pre-season* *17:00  ACF Fiorentina -FC Barcelona* *Sport1* *-Astra 19.2°E-12480 V 27500 -FTA* *Kanal D* *-Turksat 42°E-11977 H 27500 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 7°E-11575 V 30000 -CW(DigiTurk)* *Sport 1 Russia* *-ABS 75°E-11665 V 44922-FTA* *Türkmen Sport HD* *Turkmen&#196;lem 52°E-12303 V 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2)* *beIN Sports 1* *-Eutelsat 5°W -11054 V 29950 -Via4(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD)* *beIN Sports 1 HD* *-Eutelsat 5°W -11096 V 29950 -Via4(DVB-S2)(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD)* *IRIB Varesh* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss*  *Friendlies – Clubs* *13:00 FC Cologne – Valencia* *Sport1* *-Astra 19.2°E-12480 V 27500 -FTA* *ESPN (Caribbean 901)* *-Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-Biss*  *13:15 Eintracht Frankfurt -FC Tokyo* *HR Fernsehen HD* *-Astra 19.2°E -10891 H 22000 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *HR Fernsehen* *-Astra 19.2°E -11836 H 27500 -FTA*  *14:00 West Ham United -Werder Bremen* *AD Dhabi Sports 1* *-Nile sat 7°W-12226 H 27500 -FTA* *-Badr  26°E -11804 H 27500 -FTA* *Abu Dhabi Sports 1 HD* *-Nile Sat 7°W -12467 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2)* *– Yahsat 52°E -11861 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2)* *L’&#201;quipe 21* *-Astra 19.2°E- 11068 V 22000 -Via 3(TNTSAT)*  *15:30 Schalke 04-FC Twente Enschede* *AD Sports 2* *-Badr 26°E -11804 H 27500 -FTA* *-Nilesat 7°W -12226 H 27500 -FTA* *AD Sports 2 HD* *-Nile sat 7°W°W -12467 H 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *– Yahsat 52°E -11861 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2)*  *15:30 Stoke City- Porto* *ESPN (Caribbean 901)* *-Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-Biss*  *19:00 OGC Nice- SSC Napoli* *AD Sports 2* *-Badr 26°E -11804 H 27500 -FTA* *-Nilesat 7°W -12226 H 27500 -FTA* *AD Sports 2 HD* *-Nile sat 7°W°W -12467 H 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *– Yahsat 52°E -11861 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2)*   *Bulgaria Premier League* *15:30 PFC slavia Sofia- PFC Cherno More Varna* *Diema* *-HellasSat 39°E -12524 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat)*  *Belgium Jupiler League* *16:00 Standard de Liege – SV Zulte Waregem* *NTV Spor* *-Eutelsat 7°E -11471 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk)* *-Turksat 42°E -12015 H 27500 -FTA/Biss*  *18:00 OH Leuven -RSC Anderlecht* *NTV Spor* *-Eutelsat 7°E -11471 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk)* *-Turksat 42°E -12015 H 27500 -FTA/Biss*  *Major League Soccer* *21:00 SJ Earthquakes -Portland Timbers* *EuroSport Deutschland* *-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA* *Eurosport* *-Eutelsat 7°E -11679 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk)* *ESPN (Caribbean 901)* *-Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-Biss* *Sports 2* *-Eutelsat 9°E -11804 V 27500 -PowerVU* *-Intelsat 0.8°W -4175 R 28000 -PowerVU(C-Band)*  *23:00 Chicago Fire -FC Dallas* *EuroSport Deutschland* *-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA* *Eurosport* *-Eutelsat 7°E -11679 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk)*  *Swiss Super League* *14:00 FC Zurich-Grasshoppers* *RTS Deux* *-Hotbird 13°E -11526 H 27500 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)* *RTS Deux HD* *-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)(DVB-S2)* *SRF Zwei HD* *-Hotbird 13°E –**10971 H 29700 -Via2.3(SSR/SRG Swiss)* *SRF Zwei* *-Hotbird 13°E -12399 H 27500 -Via2.3(SSR/SRG Swiss)* *RSI La 2* *-Hotbird 13°E -11526 H 27500 -Via2.3(SSR/SRG)* *RSI La 2 HD* *-Hotbird 13°E -12399 H 27500- Via2.3(SSR/SRG)*  *Premier League – Ukraine* *14:00 Metalurh Zaporizhya-Volyn Lutsk* *2+2* *-Astra 4.8°E -11766 H 27500 -FTA/Biss*  *16:30 Chernomorets Odessa-FC Dynamo Kyiv* *2+2* *-Astra 4.8°E -11766 H 27500 -FTA/Biss*  *Egyptian League* *17:30 Al Ahly-Enppi* *Nile sport* *-Nile Sat 7°W – 11843 H 27500 -FTA*  *Campeonato Brasileiro Série A* *19:00 Flamengo-    Santos Futebol Clube* *NKTV Evrokom* *-Intelsat 45°E-11509 V 10000-FTA (DVB-S2)* *-Hellas Sat 39°E-11135 V 30000 -FTA (DVB-S2)*  *21:30 Sport Club do Recife-Cruzeiro* *NKTV Evrokom* *-Intelsat 45°E-11509 V 10000-FTA (DVB-S2)* *-Hellas Sat 39°E-11135 V 30000 -FTA (DVB-S2)*  *Croatia 1.NHL League* *17:00 HNK Hajduk Split-    NK Slaven Belupo* *HNL* *-Eutelsat 16°E -11366 V 30000 -Biss*  *19:00 HNK Rijeka-NK Lokomotiva Zagreb* *HNL* *-Eutelsat 16°E -11366 V 30000 -Biss*  *Russian Premier League* *10:30 Lokomotiv Moscow-Dinamo Moscow* *HTB / NTV Russia* *-Azerspace 46°E -11135 H 27500 -FTA* *-Yamal 54.9E -12604 V 16080 -FTA* *-ABS 75°E -11105 H 43200 -FTA*  *Fourth Bundesliga – Bayern* *11:00 Bayern Am-Munchen 1860 Am.* *Sport1* *-Astra 19.2°E-12480 V 27500 -FTA*  *Armenia – National League* *13:30 Shirak -Gandzasar* *Armenia 1TV* *-Eutelsat 36°E -12629 H 3444 -Biss( DVB-S2)* *-Hotbird 13°E- 12520 V 27500 -FTA*  *Italian Cup*  *19:00 US Lecce-Catanzaro* *Rai Sport1* *-Hotbird 13°E-11804 V 27500 -FTA*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*جزاك الله خير اخى..وعظم اجرك*

----------


## البوب شريف

_شكرا لك اخي  بارك الله فيك_

----------

